# Tube Intro



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok I am thinking of maybe replacing my Cambridge Audio 340a with a tube amp.
It will be hooked up to my Neo2x and Squeeze box 3. I use this setup for low listening sessions. 

The ideal I think would be to buy used. 

So looking for some help in different price ranges.

Tube amps used/new < $200
Tube amps used/new < $300
Tube amps used/new < $400
Tube amps used/new < $500

Here are a few things I found while digging around. Since this would be my first time using them I may be asking alot of questions so be nice.

VT-40.2

MiniWatt N3

YAQIN MC-10L EL34 Class

YAQIN EL84 HI-END

Onix SP3

Dared

Fatman


----------



## tako_tsubo (Jun 9, 2008)

Well the under $500 used is easy...go for a good used Onix SP3. Lots of info here and on the other site. It is ridiculously good with the right tubes and will have the extra power to try other speakers later on. but tube rolling will add to the overall cost...but then then it is a tube amp, and that is what you do!:yes:

Will Melody have anything to compete in this price range?

Another brand that would be good to try are the Jolida's. Try whats his names place...Walter? Someone help me....

For around $200...I think the Dared hybrids and all the clones such as Sonic Integrity/Fatman are good value. The preamp tubes, 12au7, are readily available and have a good sound to them. The 8-15 watts depending on the make, won't limit you and the Headphone out is decent....about as good as the xamp. to my ears.

Even with highly efficient speakers I wouldn't limit myself to too low wattage.


----------



## imported_edward (Jan 31, 2009)

tako_tsubo said:


> Well the under $500 used is easy...go for a good used Onix SP3. Lots of info here and on the other site. It is ridiculously good with the right tubes and will have the extra power to try other speakers later on. but tube rolling will add to the overall cost...but then then it is a tube amp, and that is what you do!:yes:
> 
> Will Melody have anything to compete in this price range?
> 
> ...


I agree go with the SP3 but as always do the research
on the amp i did and was not disappointed.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

tako_tsubo said:


> Try whats his names place...Walter? Someone help me....


It was right on the tip of my tongue...aaaarghhh! Bu I can't think of it, so I googled Walter and tube and came up with this Little Walter tube amps It must be a sign...


Eureka! Here is the one you want...http://www.underwoodhifi.com/mod_jolida.html


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

OK I added a few to the list....

Anything else out there....


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

What DAC are you using? Going to an external DAC made a huge difference in my system compared to the analog outs on my SB3.


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

MiniWatt's new amp should be good...I have the earlier model without the big 3.5 watt power! It is really a beautiful sounding amp but misses out on the lower end. Perfect with jazz. A little bright for rock for my taste.

The Glow Amp One is really a nice sounding amp...all the virtues of the MW but with a real lower end. And I believe the high end sounds a bit softer to me. Clearly the better of the two. Jazz, rock, you name it, it sounds good! It sounds as good with AC/DC Whole Lotta Rosie as it does with the Bill Evans Trio or Van Morrison. Or The Ramones or Ozzy for that matter.

The Jolida FX-10 sounds great with rock but misses a bit with jazz. I will try to find out if tube rolling helps...not much discussion on this one on any of the forums. Interestingly, it sounds the best to my better half and by a margin! She also likes the WAF-1s, so instead of going to the office, they are in the living room! So understand it is a very nice amp!

Hope that helps you see these from my experience. Music is so personal...it has to match your preferences in music and sound.


----------



## bunnyma357 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have both an Onix SP3 and a Yaqin MC-10L, and they are both great amps for the money. The SP3 seems to be of a higher quality both in terms of build quality and sound quality. At the current used prices I've seen SP3's going for that is what I would go with. 

If you happen to go for the SP3 there is a ton of info on tube rolling (assuming the threads on AV123's forum remain), and I've found some very reasonably priced NOS tubes that I'm very happy with.

Jim C


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

+1 on the SP3. There are certainly other good amps that are >$500, but the SP3 was an overachiever at $1k and at $400 used it's just ridiculous.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

wje said:


> Chad,
> 
> It seems at though you've settled in and are getting back into audio. Congrats. With that being said, are you strictly limiting this search to tube amps? Or, would you consider solid state amps that have a tube-like presentation? If so, my experience with B&K amps has been that of what many reviewers have presented - the amps have a signature tube-like sound.
> 
> ...


Are you referencing more the Hybrid like the jolida 1501/1701/1301
and the Bada


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I have a cambridge audio 340a reason at looking at tubes for something different to try.


----------

